# Have Jeep will travel, that boy don't lie.....



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

Thanks RD, I don't care what you say. Bob can catch a doggie anyplace he go's!  Next time let him get some cloths on first. Hell, you caught him in his boxers.  LMAO.....Hat


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Funny thing is*

I didn't take the pics. The Mrs did. We had a blast. He's a great guy. Talked about you alot though. I am definatley gonna have to make my way down that way. Sadly though it probably won't be until next year. Even though I get every other weekend off it's tuff because of overtime issues. Take care and tight lines.


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Dang you tough Clyde, but the way I see it, never know when the slow fishing periods lend to a nap, so boxers were the ticket. Heck, imagine what is underneath them  

Fun trip though.

Have Jeep will travel


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Hat80 said:


> Thanks RD, I don't care what you say. Bob can catch a doggie anyplace he go's!  Next time let him get some cloths on first. Hell, you caught him in his boxers.  LMAO.....Hat


Dem aint boxers them is clam diggers.Wear em proud Shaggy. 

BTW I'm wearing a pair right now.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Yeah right, LMAO!*

They ain't no clam diggers. Clam diggers come down below the knees ya fool.  Besides you wern't even a twinkle in your daddys eye when CD's were in the groove!    Them is damn BVD's! ....Hat


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Well I was around when CD's were in...but ya got a point...they're running a bit short....  whatever works!!!


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Last time I checked .... feesh don't give a damn what yer wearin' when ya reel them in ... so I say ... go shaggy go.

Why stop at the BVD's ... FISH NAKED!!!!  

Of course as long as no youngins are around ... don't want to traumatize the little buggers


----------



## sandcasting (Jan 25, 2003)

been looking forward to reading about the weekend trip for a few days. good to see you guys had a good time and found a few fish.


----------



## RuddeDoggswoman (Feb 23, 2006)

*Lol*

y'all r a trip yes i know paul and i had a blast and im pretty sure shaggy did to glad he came up hope to do it again but i think u may be right about them being bvds hat   anyhow the fish didnt care and neither did i fun was had by all  so whos next for a visit??????


----------

